# Anyone been to Vienna?



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll be taking my first trip to Vienna in a few weeks and am rather overwhelmed with the number of historical sites relating to Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Brahms, Strauss, Schubert, etc. Any suggestions on what is (or isn't) worth seeing? Unfortunately, I know that lots of history was wiped out by WWII bombings. Some buildings survived and other sites have been reconstructed.

Any advice on what to see would be helpful. I'll be there for a few days and will be staying in the city center (1st district).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been several times and there's so much to see for classical enthusiasts. And so much else! 
To begin: a trip to the Central Cemetery (Zentral Friedhof) is a must. Take the train to get there - it's a quick ride. When you get there you'll see a sign "Musiker" pointing to the area. Beethoven, Schubert, Strauss, Brahms, Schmidt, Zemlinsky, Schoenberg and so many more. be sure to wander around the area so you don't miss anyone.

Then, a tour of the Staatsoper is very much worthwhile. Then a quick walk to the Musikverein just to see it. Be sure to check out concerts and operas that you might be interested in. A walk through the Stadtpark is a must - there you'll see the famous statue of the Waltz King, and if you are careful, one of Bruckner. On the south end of the Stadtpark is a very famous Beethoven statue you might want to see.

Churches are plentiful, even if the natives don't attend. Stephansdom is magnificent, and very dark. Karlskirche is a must - that's where Mahler and Alma were married, and not too far is the Secession building with Klimt's Beethoven Frieze. And then the famous Theatre an der Wien is close by - that's where so many Beethoven premiers were given. To enter that old building and realize that you're standing where the violin concerto, symphonies 5 & 6 were unveiled is humbling.

A long train ride out to Grinzing is essential if Mahler is your man. There's a small cemetery where he's buried, and Alma not too far away. I've a habit of getting a sandwich and bottle of wine at a nearby pub, going to his plot and sit there contemplating this great composer and what life must have been like in Vienna in his time. There are also some places that claim to be where Beethoven lived - well he moved frequently. Seeing one is enough.

Another very worthwhile outing is to walk the entire Ringstrasse - you'll see all the major architectural wonders in Vienna. Most are labeled. I like to walk it early in the morning before the traffic starts or late in the evening. The Rathaus at night is magnificent. It doesn't take all that long, either. Wear good walking shoes!

If you have time, the Austrian National Library is stunning. You can go in and check out scores, manuscripts and such and browse them. Amazing. Then there are plenty of art museums and such to visit.

I could go on, but your time is limited. If you're a foodie, be sure to splurge at least once at Hotel Sacher: Wienerschnitzel followed by Sacher Torte. Then walk the Ring!

Vienna is one of the most livable cities in the world. It's beautiful, safe and laid back. Learn to use the Metro - it will save a lot of time. Schoenbrunn Palace: Ok, but very crowded. Belvedere: good too, and you get to see where Brucker lived the last few years of his life.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have not. Some good friends went. They said the canals are fascinating but sometimes touristsy and filthy in places. But that was minor and they had a great time.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

There's good advice above. I live there, so if you want, you can PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I was in Vienna in October, took my two young daughters; mummy stayed at home as she was working.

The advice above is great, but depends on how much time you have. There's a lift inside the Karlskirche; I kid you not!! Things to add might include the Hundertwasserhaus, if you like "Gaudi on acid", and a very good Jewish museum on Judenplatz. Actually Schonbrunn zoo is one of the best in the world, and possibly the oldest! The Riesenrad is a bit of a rip off, but great for the kids, even if we didn't get to meet Harry Lime!! We also got to see the outside of Haydn's birthplace in Rohrau, about 15 miles out towards Bratislava, and the Beethoven museum at Heiligenstadt, but we had the huge advantage of a brilliant relative with wheels!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)

Olias said:


> I'll be taking my first trip to Vienna in a few weeks and am rather overwhelmed with the number of historical sites relating to Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Brahms, Strauss, Schubert, etc. Any suggestions on what is (or isn't) worth seeing? Unfortunately, I know that lots of history was wiped out by WWII bombings. Some buildings survived and other sites have been reconstructed.
> 
> Any advice on what to see would be helpful. I'll be there for a few days and will be staying in the city center (1st district).


I've been there, several times. Wonderful place !!

I've nothing to add, the posters above have it very much covered, I'd say.

And I'd certainly take up *MrMeatScience's* offer of help as he/she lives there; always good to have someone locally to point you in the right direction and maybe even how to see things off the beaten track.

On the eating and drinking side, you absolutely have to try out the real and true *Wiener schnitzel*, one of my favourite foods!!

I'm sure MrMeatScience can give you some good addresses and avoid the overpriced tourist traps.

Enjoy your trip !!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have not. Some good friends went. They said the canals are fascinating but sometimes touristsy and filthy in places. But that was minor and they had a great time.


Vienna. Not Venice. Which is too crowded, dirty, and often under water - I needed to wear rubber boots. Never again.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> Vienna. *Not Venice*. Which is too crowded, dirty, and often under water - I needed to wear rubber boots. Never again.


The first time I loved it (who wouldn't). I've been 4 times in all, each time mainly for the Biennale (which I adore) but I'm done with it, I don't want to be part of the problem anymore.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Vienna is great. It has the apartment Mozart lived in when he composed Figaro. That tour alone is worth the trip, but it has so much more for the classical music fan, including concerts at every corner, it seems....


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

On my "bucket list"


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

And if I may - if you're headed to Vienna and can schedule the time:

If you're are Bruckner fan, a side trip to Linz is essential. He's buried there. Stop at Melk on the way.

A day trip to Esterhazy Palace is a great site for Haydn afficionados. You can enter the auditorium where he put on many of his works. And the Fischer Haydn symphonies were recorded there. In the town, visit the small church where Haydn's remains are in a coffin on display.

A walk through the Wienerwald (Vienna Woods) is peaceful, beautiful and relaxing. Knowing that Beethoven walked there is comforting.

I have lots of great memories of my trips to Austria. None like Klagenfurt. I got off the train from Vienna in the early evening, and decided to take a walk around town. I'm really not an ugly American, I just always wear cowboy boots and a cowboy hat everywhere I go. Always have, always will. And there it was: a country/western bar right in the middle of town. The music was as far from Mahler, Beethoven and Brahms as could be - it was all American C/W - but it was so much fun line dancing with the locals. American Bourbon, too. I felt like I was in Dallas or Tulsa. I wonder if that bar is still there. Great times in Austria.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I lived in Vienna for 4 years near Schubert's house in Alsergrund. But it was before I got interested in CM, so I never visited any of the CM attractions. I am not that much into cities and prefer nature, so the best part of Austria are the Alps and the nature parks, Salzkammergut, Gesäuse Nationalpark, Vorarlberg, or even some smaller cities such as Salzburg, Innsbruck, Hallstatt, Zell am See etc. Vienna is a decent place for living, but nothing that would blow me away.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, well, I suppose you're spoiled by having Prague for comparison!

The Eszterhazy Palace is indeed worth a visit, but the one in Hungary - a few miles the other side of Sopron - is even better! Come to think of it, Sopron is worth a visit too! 

Olias, I think you are becoming obliged to extend your visit beyond a few days!!!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> Yeah, well, I suppose you're spoiled by having Prague for comparison!


To be frank, I like neither. Although Vienna is twice as big as Prague (2 million vs 1 million), it seems less crowded and less touristy. The whole city center in Prague became one huge tourist trap and you can hardly hear any Czech on Charles Bridge. In practice, most people who live in Prague avoid the center and spend most of their time on the periphery. So in practice, you live in some overpriced panelák on the periphery, spend 1 hour in overcrowded subway going to work and 1 hour going back. The city center in Vienna is not such a tourist trap, and you can still hear German (if you want to call "wienerisch" German  in the cafés in the center. Vienna is somehow more quite than Prague. But Prague has a better architecture. For living, I think Vienna is probably better than Prague.
I live in South Moravia and go some 30km each day by car to Brno, where I pass by the grave of Leoš Janáček each day on the way to work


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Brno's cool. I haven't been for a while, but always liked it. Also spent some good quality tourist time south of there. Love Mikulov, And there are those fabulous chateaux at Valtice and Lednice.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> [...] If you're are Bruckner fan, a side trip to Linz is essential. *He's buried there* [...]


Actually he's not "buried" in the town of Linz, he's "stored" in the crypt of the Saint Florian monastery in the town of Sankt Florian. When I say "stored", I mean embalmed. And under the organ.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This is fantastic everyone. I'm already going to a few things mentioned but you've given me some great sites that I wasn't aware of. If anyone knows a great coffee house that isn't overrun by tourists that would be helpful too. Thanks again. I can't wait to go!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Olias said:


> This is fantastic everyone. I'm already going to a few things mentioned but you've given me some great sites that I wasn't aware of. If anyone knows a great coffee house that isn't overrun by tourists that would be helpful too. Thanks again. I can't wait to go!


I would just walk in the center and there are many cafés with tables outside, where you can sit, so I would just randomly pick one. There are some famous cafés such as café Hawelka and Schwarzenberg, but they might be touristy. You can also try some Heuriger


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

It's been so long since my one visit to Vienna - decades - that I can't give any advice.
But I can recommend a wonderful movie, "Before Sunrise", that takes place in Vienna. Two young tourists from different places meet there and fall in love over the course of a day as they traipse around the city. Full of great conversation as well as the local sights. Bittersweet ending.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Kieran said:


> Vienna is great. It has the apartment Mozart lived in when he composed Figaro. That tour alone is worth the trip, but it has so much more for the classical music fan, including concerts at every corner, it seems....


If there are so many classical concerts in Vienna, does that imply a more varied audience? Particularly, is the age span of the audience any wider than I typically see in the U.S., mostly 40's and older?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Open Book said:


> If there are so many classical concerts in Vienna, does that imply a more varied audience? Particularly, is the age span of the audience any wider than I typically see in the U.S., mostly 40's and older?


From what I have heard, yes. Art music is not treated as a "museum" experience but is a living breathing part of the culture for all ages.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

TalkingHead said:


> On the eating and drinking side, you absolutely have to try out the real and true *Wiener schnitzel*, one of my favourite foods!!
> 
> !!


I knew somebody who complained that Wiener schnitzel is nothing more than veal cutlet parmigian without the tomato sauce and cheese. He found it dry and tasteless, but he was Italian.

It's a breaded veal cutlet served with lemon juice as I recall. It is what it is, no need to compare it to other veal dishes.

I can't say German and Austrian food is the best or healthiest in the world but I developed a taste for Wiener schnitzel and some of their sausages and meats as a result of going to Europe. I liked Weisswurst, a white veal sausage with parsley.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

TalkingHead said:


> And I'd certainly take up *MrMeatScience's* offer of help as he/she lives there; always good to have someone locally to point you in the right direction and maybe even how to see things off the beaten track.


I had an experience with a local in Vienna. I was backpacking with two other young woman and we were aimlessly sightseeing on foot when a young man approached us and started to tell us the history of that sight. We indulged him and he offered to show us other sights. He looked like a skinny Arnold Schwarzeneggar.

I wanted to ditch him because I was suspicious of his motives but the others were too polite. It took me a while to let down my guard, but it was an interesting day we spent on his guided tour. He said he had been in the military. He didn't smile much. He was knowledgeable and didn't pull any punches in describing the sights, told us negatives and positives. He had no sinister motives, just maybe pride in his country and a desire to connect with people out of loneliness. He left us with his address. I later wrote to thank him but never heard back, of course.

The best part of travel is the occasional extraordinary experience you can have with locals.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Olias;1644490 If anyone knows a great coffee house that isn't overrun by tourists that would be helpful too. Thanks again. I can't wait to go![/QUOTE said:


> Actually, most coffee houses - the good ones - are skipped by the tourists. They look for Starbucks or McDonalds. My favorite is near the Musikverein, the Cafe Imperial. Great coffee, great desserts and food. The wait staff can be brusque. But it's authentic and not a tourist destination.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> Actually, most coffee houses - the good ones - are skipped by the tourists. They look for Starbucks or McDonalds. My favorite is near the Musikverein, the Cafe Imperial. Great coffee, great desserts and food. The wait staff can be brusque. But it's authentic and not a tourist destination.


That I can believe. I've been to different parts of Europe on seven different occasions and the most obnoxious irritating people are the other American tourists. I try really hard to be a good representative of the country in which I live but I get so embarrassed by people from my own country doing idiotic things out of ignorance or stupidity. I wouldn't go anywhere near a Starbucks or McDonalds in my own country much less in Europe. If I wanted burnt coffee or crappy food-like products I could have just stayed home.

I will ABSOLUTELY check out the Cafe Imperial. Thank you!!!


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Olias said:


> That I can believe. I've been to different parts of Europe on seven different occasions and the most obnoxious irritating people are the other American tourists. I try really hard to be a good representative of the country in which I live but I get so embarrassed by people from my own country doing idiotic things out of ignorance or stupidity. I wouldn't go anywhere near a Starbucks or McDonalds in my own country much less in Europe. If I wanted burnt coffee or crappy food-like products I could have just stayed home.


Is this really true? How bad can they be (Americans)? What do they do? Certainly patronizing Starbucks or McDonald's isn't a crime though it's their loss that they are missing out on genuine local color.

A McDonald fish sandwich in German-speaking areas used to be called FischMac (like Big Mac but for fish).


----------

